# Die Videos auf meiner PC-Games-DVD gucke ich normalerweise...



## Administrator (25. April 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## wicky2 (25. April 2005)

Seitdem es PCGames-Reporter (  ) gibt : Überhaupt nicht mehr!
Man Leute, wenn ich TV mit Werbung will schau ich Giga oder was ...


----------



## King-of-Pain (25. April 2005)

wicky2 am 25.04.2005 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Seitdem es PCGames-Reporter (  ) gibt : Überhaupt nicht mehr!
> Man Leute, wenn ich TV mit Werbung will schau ich Giga oder was ...



geht mir genau so

abundan ist noch ein Video dabei das einen Interesiert aber wenn man das endlich gefundenhatt ist es meistens grottig
die Videos bei der GS haben mir früher immer sehr zugesagt aber auch die werden schlechter


----------



## Starsucker (25. April 2005)

Mir fehlt die Option "Gar nicht / noch nie geguckt".


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. April 2005)

Laufen da etwas Überlegungen einer High-Res Video Umstellung.


----------



## Atropa (25. April 2005)

wicky2 am 25.04.2005 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Seitdem es PCGames-Reporter (  ) gibt : Überhaupt nicht mehr!


dito *g*

Aber als ich die DVD noch gut fand und sie gekauft habe, habe ich sie eigentlich immer auf dem Fernseher angeschaut.


----------



## King-of-Pain (25. April 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 25.04.2005 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Laufen da etwas Überlegungen einer High-Res Video Umstellung.



ich glaube auch ne höere Auflösung würde nix bringen   

wenns nach mir ginge kemmen die PCG Reporter weg die Videos würden endlich anständig moderiert (siehe alte GS Videos) und das ganze dann auf eine EINSEITIGE DVD


----------



## bsekranker (25. April 2005)

King-of-Pain am 25.04.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 25.04.2005 19:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum eine einseitige DVD?
Das bedeutet:
weniger Demos, weniger Vollversionen, weniger Patches, weniger Specials, etc. 

Und wenn dann z.B. nur noch  eine Demo auf der DVD wäre, fände ich das ein bisschen einseitig.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. April 2005)

bsekranker am 25.04.2005 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 25.04.2005 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, da bist du etwas falsch informiert. Es gibt auch DVDs, wo auf einer Seite knapp 8 GB draufpassen (Infos hier). Bei der PCG DVD handelt es sich um eine DVD10, da passen auf beide Seiten jeweils 4,37 (also 8,74 insgesamt) und auf eine DVD9 passen insgesamt 7,95 GB an Daten. Die DVD9 muß man nicht umdrehen und außerdem wäre da Platz für ein Cover, so daß man den Inhalt erkennen und nicht erraten muß. Bevor nun der Einwand kommt, daß auf die DVD10 mehr draufpaßt, dann sei noch gesagt, daß die Aktuelle Ausgabe mit 3,7 und 4,03 GB sehr wohl auf eine DVD9 passen würde. Das macht die Konkurrenz auch schon sehr, sehr lange so.


----------



## HunterXXL (24. Mai 2005)

@Nali_WarCow,

super Argument und ich stimme dir voll zu.
Ma davon abgesehen das die DVDs auf meinem Player nicht laufen, finde ich die Scheiben super hässlich und sie sind es nicht wert abgeheftet zu werdern. 

Ein Cover wäre echt toll, so wie bei GamePro und Co.


----------

